# How long to ferment dry?



## lhunkele

About how long does it take to ferment dry, for fermentation to complete?
I started my pee on 3/13 (SG 1.070) added lees 3/15, remaining indredents 3/17 (SG 1.054) and racked 3/19. 

I have the carboy in a water bath at about 70F. I have not taken another reading yet, as the air-loc is still bubbling away about once every 30-seconds. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom

Whats the gravity?
Why did you rack 2 days after adding "remaining indredents "@ 1.054? You may have left alot of yeast racking.


----------



## Wade E

I havent made the "Pee" yet but can tell you every batch can be very different! Batch size and temps make a huge difference but even using everything the same times can still vary considerably.


----------



## lhunkele

Tom said:


> Whats the gravity?
> Why did you rack 2 days after adding "remaining indredents "@ 1.054? You may have left alot of yeast racking.



I was waiting for the air-loc activity to stop before taking the gravity reading because of the activity, I didn't think it was done yet... Tell me to do it now and I will 

I racked it because that's what the directions said to do  '...after a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy...'


----------



## djrockinsteve

With skeeter pee you need to keep it oxygenated. Use your hydrometer to follow it's sugar decline and if you like you may rack from a bucket to a carboy (although not necessary till dry) when it approaches 1.000

Stir the s.p. freq. daily and do not be aftraid to whip in some air. The high acid content is hard on the yeast. Keep it warm (@75) if you can.

When ferm. is complete you may rack if you haven't already and clear if you like. Most of my s.p.'s took a week to ferment but you need to use your hydrometer to tell you when it is finished fermenting.


----------



## lhunkele

SG is 1.002. I'll check it again tomorrow and if it hasn't changed I'll go ahead and rack it again and add the k-meta, sorbate and sparkolliod.


----------



## lhunkele

...just read a couple of other posts where I see the sg should get lower than where it's at (I did try searching before I posted, honest  ) anyway, since there is still activity in the air-loc, I'm going to give it a good stir and bump the temp up a few degrees...


----------



## SRLFD448

I actually have this same question. The actual questions doesn't seem to be answered yet so if anyone has some input I am also curious:

1) I have mine in a primary bucket as well. Although airlocked, I have been stirring and mixing with oxygen. It has been happily bubbling away. At 1.050 I added the additional and it went nuts again. It has been about 4 days since then and I tested gravity yesterday at 1.010. 

2) Should I rack as indicated by the recipe and let ferment to "dry"- also am a newbie so from what I have gathered dry is when SG and airlock stabilize?

3) If I do not rack, can I let ferment to dry inside primary bucket and rack once and add clearing agents/degass?


----------



## djrockinsteve

You may remove the lid and airlock from your primary. Lightly place lid on to keep bugs and cats out. Oxygen is needed for the yeast and as the yeast do their work they create CO2 which will protect your wine. It's an active ferm. so you will be fine.

When the gravity reaches 1.000 or lower you may continue or snap that lid on with airlock. Give it a few more days. The lid/airlock will keep the CO2 on top of the wine as the yeast start to slow due to lack of oxygen, nutrients, sugar (food) and the high alcohol content/

When it has finished ferm. you may rack to a carboy leaving behind sediment. Add your clearing agent (sparkolloid is what I prefer), sulfite 1/4 teaspoon per 5 gallons. Degass and airlock.

Keep warm @75 degrees and it will clear quick usually. After it is cleared rack off of sediment (within 30-40 days). add a pinch of sulfite and I let mine age a bit. Not like true wine though. I'll add sorbate and inverted sugar to taste (1.010) and bottle when I'm sure there is no refermentation.

What's next....ummmmm, oh yeah! Chill and drink. Repeat batch quick!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

SRLFD448 said:


> I actually have this same question. The actual questions doesn't seem to be answered yet so if anyone has some input I am also curious:
> 
> 1) I have mine in a primary bucket as well. Although airlocked, I have been stirring and mixing with oxygen. It has been happily bubbling away. At 1.050 I added the additional and it went nuts again. It has been about 4 days since then and I tested gravity yesterday at 1.010.
> 
> 2) Should I rack as indicated by the recipe and let ferment to "dry"- also am a newbie so from what I have gathered dry is when SG and airlock stabilize?
> 
> 3) If I do not rack, can I let ferment to dry inside primary bucket and rack once and add clearing agents/degass?



I'll see if I can add some insight. As Wade mentioned, Skeeter Pee doesn't have the repeatable results that kits have because each of us have slightly different ingredients. I've had batches finish in less than a week and some go a bit over a month. I have a 32 gallon batch going right now that has been fermenting for 32 days. I'm fermenting at about 60*, so that's slowing things down some. So, in reference to the 3 items above, see below:

1) Sounds like you are right on track. At this point, oxygen isn't as important as long as you aren't getting hydrogen sulfide smells. 

2) If this were mine, I'd rack soon; maybe let it go another day. I like to rack between 1.010 and 1.005 and then let it finish under airlock. Depending on what yeast you have, "ferment dry" means that airlock activity drops off to almost zero and your S.G. should read somewhere between 0.998 and 0.994.

3) Since you are fermenting in a lidded bucket with air lock, you sure can finish it out in the bucket if you choose. It is one less step. Just be a little cautious of air exposure during the final days. I usually rack into a carboy earlier because I vacuum degas before adding the Sparkolloid and I can't do that in a bucket.

Enjoy, have fun, and be safe,


----------



## SRLFD448

Extremely helpful and I look forward to trying the first batch. I used a Cabernet slurry from a kit I was making and tasted some the other day while testing SG...

It will be delicious!


----------



## Arne

Best get another batch started. Skeeter Pee has a terrible poof factor. Turn your head blink one time and poof it is all gone. Sure wish I had some more. Good luck withit. Arne.


----------



## lhunkele

Well it's still showing some signs of activity although a bit slower now, maybe once a minute. Checked the SG again and I'm down a few more points, 0.999. It's almost been a month since I started, and I'm really second guessing myself about that early racking... 

The instructions say, '...after a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy...' 

What's the conscience here, do you rack before it has fermented dry or wait and then rack?

Thank you!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

At 0.999, you're almost there. Give it another couple days and hopefully it'll be a bit lower. By then, for all intensive purposes, it'll pretty much done. The addition of sulfite and sorbate will make sure that any active yeast still in there don't repopulate. 

Let's hope that you next batch turns out to be one of the hyper ones that finished very quickly for you.


----------



## mrzazz

My lemon/lime skeeter is at 3 weeks today and still fermenting. It is by far the longest one I've done so far. Most are done in about a week or so. I stirred it twice a day and it is about 78 degrees. Still very active when stirred.


----------



## lhunkele

> My lemon/lime skeeter is at 3 weeks today and still fermenting. It is by far the longest one I've done so far. Most are done in about a week or so. I stirred it twice a day and it is about 78 degrees. Still very active when stirred.



Did you do the early racking?

I ended up letting it ferment for an entire month after that first racking. Although it was still showing some signs of activity, I called it quits when the SG was .996.

I'm already planning my next batch, gonna try the Cranberry-Lime. I'm truly considering skipping that early racking. I'm thinking it will ferment to dry quicker if I don't remove it from the yeast cake so early... 

Any reason not to???


----------



## rhythmsteve

Am i right to assume that i have my pee going in my primary just covered with a t-shirt and that should be fine for the dry ferment, until it slows down then rack w/ an airlock?

After it has slowed or when sg drops to about 1.000 to add the other bottle of lemon juice, and the fining agents?


----------



## davewaz

I'm no expert, but I sorta did that and my first batch of pee came out good. Instead of a shirt I used the bucket lid but didn't clamp it down or put the airlock in the whole. Oh and by the way I did the first 3 days with nothing on top. After 9 days I was completly fermented. Anyways, I'm sure someone will have a better answer but I think your on the right track, good luck.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

rhythmsteve said:


> Am i right to assume that i have my pee going in my primary just covered with a t-shirt and that should be fine for the dry ferment, until it slows down then rack w/ an airlock?
> 
> After it has slowed or when sg drops to about 1.000 to add the other bottle of lemon juice, and the fining agents?



Hey Steve, The shirt on top should be fine. We just want to keep flying critters out of your batch. The shirt makes it easy to check on it once-in-a-while. The occasional stir helps it along in the early stages too.

The last bottle of lemon juice normally goes in a little earlier. I put mine in when it gets down around 1.050 or so. When it gets down to 1.010, I rack it to the carboy to finish. 

If you haven't been to the skeeterpee website, you'll find the full recipe there with a helpful FAQ page to answer the most common questions.

Cheers,


----------



## rhythmsteve

Thanks LON, Captain of all things pee


----------



## MrTaylor

Similar concern here. Sorry to intrude on your topic, but I figured it would be more obnoxious to start another thread on the same issue. I pitched my yeast on Easter Sunday. Starting gravity was 1.098. As of this past weekend it was only at 1.010. I transferred to secondary at 1.040 as the instructions directed; that was a couple of weeks ago. The temps have fluctuated between 65 and 75 degrees, while mostly hanging in around 70. I know secondary fermentation slows down due to less oxygen, but should I be alarmed by the rate?


----------



## Arne

As long as it is still fermenting you should be ok. If it isn't, I would probably rack it back into the primary, rack the lees back in with it so you keep all the yeasts in withit. I would warm it up to 75 to 80 degrees and see if it takes off again. If it does, back in the secondary til done. If not you can add another shot of yeast to get it going again. Make it with a good starter, tho, and add some of the must to it to get it acclimated to its new enviorment before you pitch it in. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128

Minnesotamaker said:


> I have a 32 gallon batch going right now
> 
> 
> Enjoy, have fun, and be safe,



Realizing Lon is the creator of Pee, but this is still impressive. My 3rd batch this year will be ready around the 4th of July. I'll be starting another batch soon after.


----------

